# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design > Screenshot & Video Showoff >  You laugh, you lose.

## Namor

Or if you rage.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCuqQHX0HVc]YouTube - Me and my GANGSTA SELF[/ame]
I ****in' lost, terribly. I wanna shoot this kid.
Not saying I would, but I would definitely like to hear if this kid was off the earth.

----------


## Henessy

Oh dear god my body is tingling =(

----------


## lakkano

is it a boy or a girl?

----------


## Xxarraxx

what.. the.. hell.. is that? to lakkano: I think thats something between

----------


## Namor

I raged at the second his voice cracked, "Gangsta!"

----------


## Lille Fille

Someone, explain for me.. What the **** is that?

----------


## Gash

it wasnt funny at all.

----------


## rancor26

Yep it wasn't funny it was sad... :eh:

----------


## Namor

> Yep it wasn't funny it was sad... :eh:


To be honest, that's what makes it funny.

----------


## Phygar

I've known about this kid for a while. I'm cool now, right? I saw something on the internet before someone else.

----------


## Namor

Oh man, his gingivitis scares the piss out of me...

----------


## MelonFarmer

I Lost when he said the KFC thing lawls

----------


## vuth

I couldnt watch more than 45 seconds...lol

----------


## AfterMidnight

0:05
/rage

----------


## civ112

got to the end. then that damn screech made me want to punch the screen.

----------


## Namor

> got to the end. then that damn screech made me want to punch the screen.


You actually watched it to the very end?
Ugh, I feel sorry for you. ;p

----------


## poiper

this is why i beat my children periodically

----------


## Namor

> DawGy376 (1 day ago) 
> Your nither needs to﻿ beat you more often.


Was that you? XD

----------


## [Sadistic]

can anyone say wigger?

----------


## Kartio

dis not 4chan

----------


## benternet

Sushi654 didn't make me rage or laugh...

Just fear for America's youth

----------


## Ground Zero

Oh my god... I want to kill that kid.

----------


## Gawdlaw

*0:16... Omfg, I win!
*

----------


## _TheMaster_



----------


## asbest0s

I got about 10 seconds in!

----------


## I Hypnotoad I

I got 20 second in.. then I Contemplated suicide..

----------


## Deathisfear

I wanted to break my finger at like 10 seconds in.

----------


## slash321

I guess I win, I did not laugh.......

----------


## Maisteri

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQk1k5-m030]YouTube - I'm COOL[/ame]

----------


## Spatt

Cartman is right, there is something wrong with ginger kids.

----------


## nothorde

i want to stick a fork into his throat. AHH IT PISSES ME OFF IDK WHY

little red hair rat thinks he's cool ahhhhhh

----------


## Jadd

Yo yo yo, yo yo yo, yo yo yoooooo

I want this kid dead.

----------


## 2dgreengiant

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JaNpYpSZ2C4&feature=fvw]YouTube - It's my Birthday![/ame]

end .

----------


## Iammud4

What the F**K. I sudenly have the erge to kill someone now :P.

----------


## Namor

Raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaage

----------


## ~sInX

lmao. either a reli good actor or a reli sad case of humanity  :Frown: 
would like 2 see him hurt. (im not a bad person or nething)

----------


## Xel

No audio = No laugh.

----------


## Remus

I busted out laughing at 2:35 on 2d's link here on this page .. LMAO today is my birftday.

----------


## Maydie

I'm amazed that this kid isnt in a mental hospital. I mean, good god. someone please shoot me

----------


## faithzz

this guy is a retard but he has a cool hat  :Big Grin:

----------


## adalia

lol noone killed this kid yet ?

----------


## Zomtorg

Guys, keep pressing 6, and he sounds like a klaxon... and keep pressing 4, and imagine that you beat him. I feel so many times better now...

----------


## Muani

I know this thread is probably inactive, but damn, why did I wear headphones..

----------


## deadlydave22

Lolololol Lost xD

----------

